# Lake Milacs



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Any body know about renting sleeper house on Milacs? We will be going during the week so rates are cheaper. we need cook stove, lights, heat, 2 bunks, 6 holes. Ratle reels. What a good outfit where you catch fish??


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have used these guys before:

http://www.lybacks.com/winter.html

I was very satisfied with the house and service. Fishing was good also.


----------



## boxcar (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a sleeper rented for presidents weekend from here. I didn't think it was to bad of deal...
http://www.fishermenswharfmn.com/


----------



## wildturkey (Jan 15, 2010)

also you may try hunter point resort on the n.e. side of the lake nice houses.


----------

